# France Football tips from Kings of Odds



## KingsOfOdds (Jan 11, 2014)

*Tip Released for Today (Saturday) at Kings Of Odds,
By Mauro Santangelo, Tipster Team Member:*

Soccer » France » Ligue 1 » Valenciennes - Bastia
Bet type: 1X2
*Valenciennes 2.13*, at Sbobet (20:00 CET)

_Good luck!_ 
------------

*Every tip given by our tipsters in fact is triple-proofed:*

_- Once, by entering all tips under their tipster profiles at "Oddsportal"
- Second, by giving the tip with full details in our Private Forum 
(everything posted there gets time stamped and can not be edited later)
- Third time, by sending every tip to the "surveillance" email address
of "forum.bettingadvice" (the condition to be approved to post in a
special section of their forum)._


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Feb 7, 2014)

Update for Today (Friday) at Kings Of Odds
Tip released for today by Mauro Santangelo, Tipster Team Member:

Soccer » France » National » Bourg Peronnas - Carquefou
Bet type: 1X2
Carquefou 3.40, at Bet365 (20:00 CET)

Good luck!  

Until 15:30 CET there were released 7 premium tips 
by 4 Team tipsters, and there will be other tips later. 
The above tip are randomly chosen from all the 
premium tips released for today.
-----------
_Are you a good and serious handicapper and you can make 
a profit most months in betting? Come and join the tipsters
at Kings Of Odds. Contact through our "Contact" webpage!_


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Feb 8, 2014)

*Update for Today (Saturday) at Kings Of Odds*
_Tip released by "G Sports", Special Status Tipster:_

Soccer » France » Ligue 1 » Guingamp - Reims
2.5% - Asian Handicap, at Pinnacle - Guingamp 0 -233 (20:00 CET)

This tip is one of the 8 tips for today of the "V2 System".

_Good luck!_

-----------
_Are you a good and serious handicapper and you can make 
a profit most months in betting? Come and join the tipsters
at Kings Of Odds. Details through our contact webpage._


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Feb 10, 2014)

*Update for Today (Monday) at Kings Of Odds*
Tip released by "*G Sports*", Special Status Tipster:

Soccer » France » Ligue 2 » Tours - Nancy
1.5% - Asian Handicap, at Pinnacle - Tours +0.25 -213 (20:30 CET)

This tip is one of the 8 tips for today of the "V2 System".

_Good luck!_


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Feb 13, 2014)

*Update for Today (Thursday) at Kings Of Odds*
Tip released by "*G Sports*", Special Status Tipster:

Soccer » France » Coupe de France » Lyon - Lens
0.6% - 1X2, at Pinnacle - *Lyon -208* (20:45 CET)

This tip is one of the 8 tips for today of the "V2 System".

Here's G Sports Stats since joined Kings Of Odds:
Overall (After 12 Days):
64 Won - 26 Lost - 5 Pushed / Won 18.066% of bankroll.

Good luck!
---------------

_Are you a good and serious handicapper? 
Come and join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds. 
Details_ _through our "Contact" webpage!_


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Feb 14, 2014)

*Update for Today (Thursday) at Kings Of Odds*
Tip released by "*G Sports*", Special Status Tipster:

Soccer » France » Coupe de France » Lyon - Lens
0.6% - 1X2, at Pinnacle - Lyon -208 (20:45)

This tip is one of the 8 tips for today of the "V2 System".

Here's G Sports Stats since joined Kings Of Odds:
Overall (After 12 Days):
64 Won - 26 Lost - 5 Pushed / Won 18.066% of bankroll.

Good luck!
---------------

Are you a good and serious handicapper?
Come and join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds.
Details


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Feb 14, 2014)

*Update for Today (Friday) at Kings Of Odds*
Tip released by *Mauro Santangelo*, Tipster Team member:

Soccer » France » Ligue 2 » Istres - Tours
Over/Under
Over 2.5 1.91, at Sbobet (20:00 CET)

Good luck!

Until 16:00 CET there were released 14 premium tips 
by 4 Tipster Team members, with more to come. 
The above tips were randomly chosen from all these tips.
---------------

_Are you a good and serious handicapper? 
Come and join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds. 
Details through our "Contact" webpage._


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Feb 16, 2014)

*Update for Today (Sunday) at Kings Of Odds*
Tip released by *Dimitrios Giotas*, Tipster Team member:

Soccer » France » Ligue 1 » St Etienne - Marseille
Bet Type: Over/Under
*Over 2.5 2.25*, at William Hill (21:00 CET)

_Good luck!_

For today there were released 10 premium tips by 3 
Tipster Team members. 
The above tip was randomly chosen from all these tips.
---------------
_Are you a good and serious handicapper? 
Come and join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds. 
Details through our "Contact" webpage._


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Feb 22, 2014)

*Update for Today (Saturday) at Kings Of Odds*

Tip released by "Crazybettor", Tipster in Trial:

France » Ligue 1 » Bordeaux - Evian TG
Bet Type: Double Chance
X2 2.25, at Bet365 (20:00 CET)

Good luck!

For today until 15:30 CET there were released 13 premium 
tips by 3 Tipster  Team members and 2 Tipsters in trial. 
The above tip is randomly chosen from all these premium 
tips.
---------------

_Are you a good and serious handicapper? 
Come and join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds. 
Details_ _through our "Contact' webpage._


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Feb 28, 2014)

*Update for Today (Friday) at Kings Of Odds*

Tip released by *Mauro Santangelo*, Tipster Team member:

Soccer » France » Ligue 2 » Chateauroux - Arles-Avignon
Bet Type:1x2
*Arles Avignon 3.40*, Bet365 (20:00 CET)

Tip released by " *Bankroll Sports* ", Tipster in Trial:

Soccer » France » Ligue 1 » Evian TG - Nantes
Bet Type: Asian Handicap
*4 units: Evian TG 0 1.55*, Pinnacle (20:30 CET)

Good luck!

For today until 16:00 CET there were released 12 premium 
tips by 4 Tipster Team members and 2 Tipsters in trial.
The above tips are randomly chosen from all the premium tips.
---------------

_Are you a good and serious handicapper? 
Come and join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds. 
Details through our "Contact" webpage!_


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Mar 1, 2014)

*Update for Today (Saturday) at Kings Of Odds*

Tip released by " *Bankroll Sports* ", Tipster in Trial:

Soccer » France » Ligue 1 » St Etienne - Monaco
Bet Type: Asian Handicap
*4 units: Monaco +0.5 1.55*, Pinnacle (17:00 CET)

Good luck!

For today until 15:30 CET there were released 13 premium 
tips by 4 Tipster Team members and 1 Tipster in trial.
The above tip is randomly chosen from all the premium tips.

----------
_Are you a good and serious handicapper? 
Come and join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds. 
Details_ _through our "Contact" webpage!_
---------------


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Mar 7, 2014)

*Update for Today (Friday) at Kings Of Odds*

Tip released by *Mauro Santangelo*, Tipster Team member:

Soccer » France » Ligue 2 » Le Havre - Caen
Bet type: 1x2
*Caen 2.91*, Pinnacle (20:00 CET)

Good luck!

For today until 14 CET there were released 6 premium 
tips by 1 Tipster Team member.
The above tip is randomly chosen from all the premium tips.
-------------

V2 system tip from *G Sports*, Special Status tipster:

Soccer » France » Ligue 2 » Laval - CA Bastia
*1% - Laval -0.25 1.41* - Asian Handicap, Pinnacle (20:00)

Good luck!

For today there were released 8 system tips. 
The above tip is randomly chosen.

G Sports' Stats after restarting the V2 system:
Overall (After 6 Days):
27 Won - 14 Lost - 5 Pushed / Won 6.971% of bankroll.
---------------

_Are you a good and serious sports-bettor? 
Come and join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds.
Details through our "Contact" webpage._


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Mar 8, 2014)

*Update for Today (Saturday) at Kings Of Odds*

Tip released by *Dimitrios Giotas*, Tipster Team member:

Soccer » France » Ligue 1 » Valenciennes - Rennes
Bet type: Over/Under
*Over 2.5 2.38*, William Hill (20:00 CET)

Good luck!

For today until 15:30 CET there were released 16 premium
tips by 4 Tipster Team members.
The above tip is randomly chosen from all the premium tips.
-------------

_Are you a good and serious sports-bettor? 
Come and join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds.
Details through our "Contact" webpage._


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Apr 4, 2014)

*Update for Today (Friday) at Kings Of Odds*

Tip released by *Hot Matches*, Tipster Team member:

Soccer » France » National » Le Poire Sur Vie - Colomiers
Bet Type: 1x2
*Le Poire Sur Vie 2.62*, Pinnacle (20:00 CET)

This is a premium tip.
Good luck!

------------

Today a comment from *Dimitrios Giotas*, Tipster Team member:

After 2 mediocre first months which ended nevertheless with a positive balance, 
the next 2 were quite profitable adding a healthy 13,67 units.
The most important thing for me though was simply getting through without losses
those first couple of months that included really bad match-ups and odds and 
possibly a few bad choices from me too.
Overall for half December and January and with just 11 picks won out of 33 we 
managed to have no losses. That is the biggest achievement in my eyes and not so
much the really positive March and especially February.

Recovering from bad streaks with minimal or no losses at all is crucial in sports
betting.This is a game of patience, a marathon.
Unfortunately a couple of subscribers decided to abandon ship at the worst possible
moment, just when we were about to start a winning streak.
That's why I insist so much (I have even underlined it on my profile!) on having patience.
I have seen it happening a lot of times and it will certainly happen a lot more.
Everybody wants to have a profit every single day but I'm afraid that is not possible.
What is possible instead-actually more than possible,I would say almost certain-is a 
good profit at the end of the season and that's what really matters!
--------------- ---------------

_Are you a good and serious sports-bettor? 
Join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds, have you own sports-tipping business!
Details through our "Contact" webpage._


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Apr 18, 2014)

*Update for Today (Friday) at Kings Of Odds*

Premium tip by "*BagMan*", Tipster
Team Member:

Soccer » France » Ligue 1 » St Etienne - Rennes
Bet Type: Asian Handicap
*St Etienne -0.75 1.76*, SBOBET (19:30 CET)

Good luck!
--------------- 

_Are you a good and serious sports-bettor? 
Join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds, have you own 
sports-tipping business!
Details through our "Contact" webpage._
---------------


----------



## KingsOfOdds (May 5, 2014)

*Update for Today (Monday) at Kings Of Odds*

Free tip by " *The BetBrain* ", Special Status tipster:

Soccer » France » Ligue 2 » Brest - Caen 
Bet Type: 1X2
*Caen 2.00*, Pinnacle (20:30 CET)

Good luck!
--------------- 

_Are you a good and serious sports-bettor? 
Join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds, have you own 
sports-tipping business!
Details through our "Contact" webpage._
---------------


----------



## KingsOfOdds (May 6, 2014)

*Update for Today (Tuesday) at Kings Of Odds*

Premium tip by " The BetBrain ", Special Status tipster:

Soccer » France » Ligue 2 » Dijon - Chateauroux
Asian Handicap
Dijon -0.75 2.07 (20:45)

Good luck!
---------------

We pity all those who are not subscribed for Tomas.

He's a well proven solid tipster in the 4 months of our site's
existence. You are not interested in volleyball, and that's why
you are not signing up? What a foolish thing...
If you are a real bettor looking at this as a business, you won't
care what sports are the tips on, if you are making a nice profit!

Just look at Tomas' stats and results going to his profile's stats
buttons (in the "Tipsters" webpage) and think about what you're
losing out on...
---------------

_Are you a good and serious sports-bettor? 
Join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds, have you own 
sports-tipping business!
Details through our "Contact" webpage._
---------------


----------



## KingsOfOdds (May 10, 2014)

*Update for Today (Saturday) at Kings Of Odds*

Premium tip by " *Hot Matches* ",  Tipster Team member:

Soccer » France » Ligue 1 » Ajaccio - Reims
Bet Type: 1x2
*Ajaccio 3.40*, Bet365 (21:00 CET)

Good luck!
---------------

Yesterday at Kings Of Odds:

" The BetBrain" , Special Status Tipster:

Soccer » Hungary » OTP Bank Liga » MTK Budapest - Puskas Academy
12 u: MTK Budapest 2.13 = 2-1, WON 13.56 u

Soccer » Ireland » Premier League » Bray - Limerick
5 u: Bray -0.25 1.96 = 1-0, Won 4.8 u

" Hot Matches ", Tipster Team Member:

Soccer » Czech Republic » Gambrinus liga » Bohemians 1905 - Dukla Prague
2 u: Dukla Prague 3.84, Pinnacle = 3-2, LOST 2 u 

Soccer » Ireland » Premier League » Bray - Limerick
2 u: Bray 2.33, Pinnacle = 1-0, WON 2.66 u 

Soccer » France » Ligue 2 » Clermont - Troyes
2 u: Troyes 3.04, Pinnacle = 0-3, WON 4.08 u

" Tomas ", Tipster Team Member:

Volleyball » Europe » European Championships » Bosnia & Herzegovina - Norway
2 u: Norway 1.92, SBOBET = 1-3, WON 1.84 u
---------------

- All subscription memberships to the Tipster Team's tipsters
are fully guaranteed. Details on the "Membership" webpage.
- To see the tips/results for any day, go to the "Tipsters"
webpage and click on the "Day to Day Forum Stats" button.
- To see the tips/results for a certain tipster, go to the "Tipsters"
webpage and inside the respective tipster's profile click either
on the "Forum Stats" button or on the "Table View Stats" button.
---------------

_Are you a good and serious sports-bettor? 
Join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds, have you own 
sports-tipping business!
Details through our "Contact" webpage._
---------------


----------



## Andy987 (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks for the tips Kings of Odds it were helpful..


----------

